# The minister's chief object (Horatius Bonar)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 23, 2020)

The minister's chief object is to exalt the Saviour, and to hide himself.

Horatius Bonar, ‘Puseyism. Apostolical Succession’, _Christian Miscellany_, 1, no. 12 (19 March 1842), p. 92.

Reactions: Love 1 | Amen 3


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 23, 2020)

Thank you, dear brother, for this timely reminder. He must increase, but I _must_ decrease. May God have mercy on on every minister of his Gospel by making them Christ-exalting conduits of his grace and forgetters of themselves.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------

